# Heartfelt beads not working for me



## bowhuntr09 (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought the large round humidifier of 65% beads. My humidity was at 62% before I put it in the humidor and about 4 days later I'm down to 55%. I have done the salt test and trust my hygrometer. The beads are all clear and I just don't see that they are helping. What could be wrong?


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is your hygrometer analog or digital?


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

give it a few days let it balance out,the cigars could be absorbing humidity.also its winter and there are more then a few people here that have trouble keeping their RH up in the colder weather.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Check the seal in your humi. Give them some time.
Finally, don't forget to introduce yourself at the new gorilla forum Welcome!:bl

Jorge


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like you have a leak in the humidor or it was just very dry when you put them in there :2



RicoPuro said:


> Finally, don't forget to introduce yourself at the new gorilla forum Welcome!:bl


 :tpd:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Sounds like you have a leak in the humidor or it was just very dry when you put them in there :2
> 
> :tpd:


 Read all the replies on here as they are telling you the very basic things when it comes to beads,,,esp. from Heartfelt because these things are pretty accurate and I'd check your humi, your hygrometer first before blaming the beads.


----------



## bowhuntr09 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not blaming the beads at this point, just looking for tips. I have had the humi for about 6 weeks. The hygrometer is analog, but salt tested right at 72%. Once I got the beads I took my other humidity source out and have let it sit closed for about 4 days. before the beads it was maintaining a pretty constant 62-65%. I was shocked to see it down to about 55% today when I checked it. I have left the beads in but have put back my other sources including a shot glass of distilled water to see if it will go back up for now.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep, RH can be a PIA for sure esp. when it's not maintaing the temp and humidity. Guess we need to ensure that your humi was seasoned correctly, then making sure your 'grometer is right ( digital is usually the way to to) then ensuring your new humi is tight by doing the flashlight and dollar bill test. After doing all this and it doesn't straighten out I'm out of clues as all of this work has been successful for me. One good thing is that your cigars will be fine even at 55 %,,,but I feel your pain, I'd still be scratching my head off, too. Good luck!



bowhuntr09 said:


> I'm not blaming the beads at this point, just looking for tips. I have had the humi for about 6 weeks. The hygrometer is analog, but salt tested right at 72%. Once I got the beads I took my other humidity source out and have let it sit closed for about 4 days. before the beads it was maintaining a pretty constant 62-65%. I was shocked to see it down to about 55% today when I checked it. I have left the beads in but have put back my other sources including a shot glass of distilled water to see if it will go back up for now.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

bowhuntr09 said:


> I'm not blaming the beads at this point, just looking for tips. I have had the humi for about 6 weeks. The hygrometer is analog, but salt tested right at 72%. Once I got the beads I took my other humidity source out and have let it sit closed for about 4 days. before the beads it was maintaining a pretty constant 62-65%. I was shocked to see it down to about 55% today when I checked it. I have left the beads in but have put back my other sources including a shot glass of distilled water to see if it will go back up for now.


Couple of questions.

So the salt test is suppose to calibrate a hygrometer to 75%, so your analog is probably at least 3% off (not really an issue if you remember that everytime you read it).

What was your old humidifier? Was it a sponge type device with PG solution? I am just wondering as you said your old method was 62-65%. This seems low unless you were using active humidification or something like boveda packets.

If your beads are 100% clear, you might want to dry some out. Also, depending on what your old humidifier was using, it might not be a good idea to have it in there with the beads.

A couple of more questions.

1. How long did you season the humidor?

2. How cold is it in your house/apartment?

3. Do you know the RH outside your humidor?

4. Does your humi have a glass top?

5. How many cigars do you have in the humi and are they particulary dry?

These should help diagnose the problem.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

My rh has been crazy since winter. Those beads are great. I think it is just crazy temp and humidity swings with the weather. IMHO


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got one humi stable, and another lower than I would like, but the sticks smoke fine. It's the weather and I am learning to ignore it. Monitor it, but not panic over it. 

I know it's not what you want to hear, but your sticks should be fine. Good advice above also.

Mike :ss


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Give it some time, things will regulate themselves, the beads are truly amazing.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine work.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Another option is to phone David at Heartfelt. He is a very nice guy, and knowledgeable. He will talk you through it.


----------



## bowhuntr09 (Oct 30, 2008)

Answers in red below.



montecristo#2 said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> So the salt test is suppose to calibrate a hygrometer to 75%, so your analog is probably at least 3% off (not really an issue if you remember that everytime you read it).
> 
> ...


Just to add since adding the brass colored humidifiers and the shot glass of distilled water the hygrometer is up about 10 points since yesterday.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

That does sound a bit puzzling. Easy answers are to blame the house humidity, leaky humidor, poorly seasoned humidor, etc. 

I don't think any of those are the case since you saw a higher reading with the other humidity source than with the beads.

However I'm thinking your hygrometer may be out of whack. 62-65% sounds a little low for your old humidity source. The 'just as add water' humidifiers are supposed to be closer to 70%. If you're hygrometer is running ~6 pts low, everything starts to make sense.

On the other hand, it may be that your humidor does in fact leak, but the 'old' humidifier did a better job keeping up with the leaks (i.e. faster response).

Try taping your humidor shut for a few days and see if anything changes.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Beads have a learning curve.
As MONTECRISTO#2 said...


> If your beads are 100% clear, you might want to dry some out. Also, depending on what your old humidifier was using, it might not be a good idea to have it in there with the beads.


I have found my beads to perform to my liking when there is ~ 50/50 dry and wet beads.

I would remove the beads and get the humi stable for a few days...Then the humi is rock solid and proven to hold well.

During the time I am proving the humi I will be having the beads in a small enclosed container. AFTER I have wet them to my satisfaction.

I dip the beads in distilled water...some say this may crack the beads..I've not had this happen to me.

When humi is stable..Put the beads in..
Beads will add or remove water from air and work well.

Remove the other type of humidity adder if desired. A floral puck? Dish of water?

Let the beads work for a few days without ME TOUCHING!!!

Tom


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

There are some great suggestions here. I suggest investing in a digital hygrometer. They are relatively inexpensive and tend to be more precise than their analog counterparts.


----------

